# Planking..



## leighroy6 (May 15, 2011)

this new planking craze has got me laughing, anyone got any plank shots of themselfs?
 heres mine


----------



## HypnoticSlither (May 15, 2011)

Lmao


----------



## Pinoy (May 15, 2011)

NICE ONE! 
Planking on planks LMFAO!


----------



## leighroy6 (May 15, 2011)

i'm even tied to the truck


----------



## Darlyn (May 15, 2011)

See someone in Brisbane died overnight "planking" on the balcony and over he went.
He'll be planking in a coffin now.


----------



## leighroy6 (May 15, 2011)

really?? thats horrible to hear, i wouldnt plank anywhere dangerous especially on a balcony


----------



## Bez84 (May 15, 2011)

Heres a planking video thats worth watching.....although i personally think the planking craze is further evidence that we are going backwards as a species lol...
[video=youtube;rObgXiQEV8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rObgXiQEV8g[/video]


----------



## Crystal..Discus (May 15, 2011)

"Planking" isn't new. It's been around for ages...


----------



## Tassie97 (May 15, 2011)

i dont get it ? :?


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 15, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> i dont get it ? :?



yea i dont get it either xD...all you seem to do is lie there with your arms beside your body lol...is there rules or something?

Harry


----------



## Kimberlyann (May 15, 2011)

View attachment 200164
View attachment 200163


We thought we'd give it a try last night in drunken giggles
First one is me and my friend second one is me on a bar stool, which wasnt freaking easy hahaa


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 15, 2011)

The whole idea is you take a photo of yourself planking in extreme places. It's similar to the extreme ironing craze from a couple of years ago. Google planking and look a the pics they are bloody funny.


----------



## Fantazmic (May 15, 2011)

i think if you lie on a long surface and just relax it actually doesnt do anything for you as far a core strength...if you do a 'cobra' and you actaully lift your legs arms and neck up off the ground as you lie face down...or if you choose something to lie on that only supports your stomach and you have to 'hold' your torso and upper body and legs to maintain the plant position then yes it is a god exercise for core strength but if you look at the girl in the black dress in thevideo photograph she is just lieing face down across her desk with ehr whole body supported and totally relaxed...all she is achieving is nerd value


----------



## leighroy6 (May 15, 2011)

its new to me..i seen me first plank like 2 weeks ago and since then i've been seeing it alot, its more the place where u plank thats funny than planking itself


----------



## Torah (May 15, 2011)

I dont get it but Im sooo going to try it !


----------



## Nighthawk (May 15, 2011)

HOM3L3SS said:


> yea i dont get it either xD...all you seem to do is lie there with your arms beside your body lol...is there rules or something?
> 
> Harry



It's like Monty Python humour; there's really nothing more into it than what you see, so don't really read further than that. Basically the only rule is that there are no rules, and be as random as possible.


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 15, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> It's like Monty Python humour; there's really nothing more into it than what you see, so don't really read further than that. Basically the only rule is that there are no rules, and be as random as possible.



lol ok...seems easy enough haha...is there some kind of world record for it or something?...like planking on Mt Everest or something?


----------



## Kimberlyann (May 15, 2011)

LMFAO!!!! There definantly should be! Apprently some guy died the other day from falling off a building in melbourne doing it, but i heard it thru fb so who knows


----------



## leighroy6 (May 15, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> It's like Monty Python humour; there's really nothing more into it than what you see, so don't really read further than that. Basically the only rule is that there are no rules, and be as random as possible.


 
good explanation  i'd pay to see someone plank on mt everest, or the peak of the ifle tower


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 15, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> LMFAO!!!! There definantly should be! Apprently some guy died the other day from falling off a building in melbourne doing it, but i heard it thru fb so who knows


 
Just saw that on yahoo7 news! 
Fatal Qld balcony fall linked to planking - The West Australian


----------



## Smithers (May 15, 2011)

Ha I been planking for 43 yrs,...every night then I wake up sometimes in the same position,...


----------



## woody101 (May 15, 2011)




----------



## My_Snakey (May 15, 2011)

I'm gonna be a party pooper and say that I think Planking is silly :shock: :?


*EDIT*

I think it's a liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittle bit funny lol


----------



## woody101 (May 15, 2011)

haha its fun tho! you should try it


----------



## Cockney_Red (May 15, 2011)

Always been a dead ant man myself...much more fun


----------



## Smithers (May 15, 2011)

View attachment 200203
Even Geckos Plank


----------



## Pinoy (May 15, 2011)

Planking at home is lame  lol

It's only funny in random places.


----------



## leighroy6 (May 15, 2011)

hahaha, thats one sweet lookin gecko btw


----------



## slim6y (May 15, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> LMFAO!!!! There definantly should be! Apprently some guy died the other day from falling off a building in melbourne doing it, but i heard it thru fb so who knows


 
Planking death: man plunges from balcony 

Now he's 'planked'...

There was also a man has been charged with planking:

Man charged for 'planking' on police car in Gladstone | Courier Mail

One 20-year-old Gladstone man found himself in a spot of trouble when he was allegedly found indulging in the pastime on a local police car last night.

Police issued the man with a notice to appear last night on a charge of being found on police establishment without lawful excuse, and Gladstone police are not amused.

Gladstone police Sergeant Matthew Russell said planking could be dangerous, and practitioners may find themselves facing criminal charges.






He not only got caught, but some idiot posted the evidence and now it's going to be even harder to defend 




I follow the planking times... Active spectator, not a participator....


----------



## AM Pythons (May 15, 2011)

just about to say that.. ppl are now being charged for planking... how embarressing... what ya in for mate? arrr 'planking'.... lol..


----------



## slim6y (May 15, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> just about to say that.. ppl are now being charged for planking... how embarressing... what ya in for mate? arrr 'planking'.... lol..



I tell ya - to some inmate that is going to be very advantageous... for the planker... hmmmmmmm..... 

Hence my reason to only spectate....


----------



## Renenet (May 15, 2011)

Planking = huh?


----------



## Bradchip (May 15, 2011)

What's the matter with kids today!


----------



## AM Pythons (May 15, 2011)

the playstation network is down... bordom has set in... there now laying on stuff & calling it a sport/hobbie... kids these days have the attention span of a flea... bored to easy they are... if i go & stand on 'stuff' can i call it 'upright planking?


----------



## leighroy6 (May 15, 2011)

there's nothing wrong with kids or anyone finding planking ammusing, its all in good fun and having a laugh so whats wrong with that? i certainly wouldnt want to be someone who has no sense of humour...boring!!


----------



## woody101 (May 15, 2011)

the PS network is back btw


----------



## damian83 (May 15, 2011)

i have a mate who planks everywhere, pubs on the bars, on the pitch or the roof they were doing up, double planking on the spare parts shelfs when the boss wasnt looking and out in the car yard on the top of a patrol, over the back of a ute camping at rover park, tenterfield on bars, and stools you name it


----------



## leighroy6 (May 15, 2011)

your mates a legend lol


----------



## Kimberlyann (May 15, 2011)

I did nothing but laugh at this whole thing, i feel bad for laughing at the guy who died who is now permantenly "planked" :\ 
If your bagging it out you havent done it, it might be stupid but thats the point! Its fun to do something completely random just for a good laugh


----------



## snakes123 (May 15, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> the playstation network is down... bordom has set in... there now laying on stuff & calling it a sport/hobbie... kids these days have the attention span of a flea... bored to easy they are... if i go & stand on 'stuff' can i call it 'upright planking?


 
I dont go plank, i go sit in a chair and come on APS


----------



## Tinky (May 16, 2011)

I asked my giflfriend if she wanted to plank with me. . . . I got slapped. . . . again. . . .


----------



## moosenoose (May 16, 2011)

I plan on doing heaps of it in 60yrs time  .....I don't get it personally


----------



## K3nny (May 16, 2011)

does vertical planking count? 
if yea i've been doing it every single day of my life
but yea, weird as...


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 16, 2011)

pfft planking....
you guys are sooo behind the times now its all about this
EXTREME SITTING! check this out you lame plankers lol
EXTREME sitting.....


----------



## Erebos (May 16, 2011)

Lol planking


----------



## damian83 (May 16, 2011)

was thinking of getting drunk and planking the town red this weekend, but im on call bugger


----------



## Jay84 (May 16, 2011)

Just goes to show how far behind the rest of the world Australia is!

Planking has been around for years! lol


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 16, 2011)

I love the idea, but putting yourself in dangerous situations is just stupid!!

It's funny if you get away with it but if you don't well....:cry:


----------



## SouthernKnights (May 16, 2011)

My nickname at school was planker... or something like that ...


----------



## Pinoy (May 16, 2011)

Someone should have done it at the show yesterday lol


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 16, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh I'll stick to my Old quad boot skates ROFLMFAO .... is as EXTREME as I get nowdays ;-)


----------



## 152Boy (May 16, 2011)

One of the boys from work. I think its an awesome plank!!!


----------



## snakeluvver (May 16, 2011)

152Boy said:


> View attachment 200425
> 
> 
> One of the boys from work. I think its an awesome plank!!!


 
I'm so happy the plant position isnt with hands forward or else that picture might be a bit... ugly.


----------



## Mudimans (May 16, 2011)

Hahaha thats the first planking shot i've laughed at


----------



## Pinoy (May 16, 2011)

My hat goes off to that guy. LOL. Mind if I steal the pic to put on another forum? A fish forum


----------



## AM Pythons (May 16, 2011)

woody101 said:


> the PS network is back btw



i wouldnt have a clue.. dont own a playstation/xbox/whatever... lol.. i go outside to play.. im oldschool... lol..


----------



## Erebos (May 16, 2011)

I'm going to get a pic of me planking at parliament house


----------



## 152Boy (May 16, 2011)

Yeah i guess you can take it, he put it on facebook so its already on the net.


----------



## swan91 (May 16, 2011)

im surprised nobody has submitted a photo of pet planking.. a snake extended between two chairs would be the epitome of the plank..


----------



## leighroy6 (May 16, 2011)

152Boy said:


> View attachment 200425
> 
> 
> One of the boys from work. I think its an awesome plank!!!



thats extreme planking lol best ive seen!!


----------



## AM Pythons (May 16, 2011)

extreme sitting i like... i can see the skill in it.. planking is just lame.. imo...


----------



## Trouble (May 16, 2011)

152Boy said:


> View attachment 200425
> 
> 
> One of the boys from work. I think its an awesome plank!!!


 
You know him too?! I grew up with him! :lol: he loves that fish tank ... bloody epic plank lol.

but, imo it's a stupid past time ... funny, but stupid.


----------



## damian83 (May 16, 2011)

Smithers said:


> View attachment 200203
> Even Geckos Plank


 
i think i might have a pic of my 2 cbd's on top of each other asleep planking on the heat log somewhere....


----------



## pythrulz (May 16, 2011)

How many more people will die from stupidity?


----------



## richoman_3 (May 16, 2011)

152boy said:


> View attachment 200425
> 
> 
> one of the boys from work. I think its an awesome plank!!!


 
ahahahahahaha that is hiliarous


----------



## 152Boy (May 16, 2011)

Planking has been around for years!


----------



## shaye (May 16, 2011)

dam pic didnt work


----------



## TheReptileCove (May 16, 2011)

This was a craze in the UK about a year ago, maybe more..! took its time getting here  haha


----------



## wranga (May 16, 2011)

i dont see the point of it. maybe im just getting old


----------



## Darlyn (May 16, 2011)

ReptileboyH said:


> This was a craze in the UK about a year ago, maybe more..! took its time getting here  haha



On the 7pm project tonight they said it was started by an Aussie?


----------



## richoman_3 (May 16, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> On the 7pm project tonight they said it was started by an Aussie?


 
maybe an aussie started it in australia


----------



## kawasakirider (May 16, 2011)

Absolutely lame... It's for people who don't have the balls to have a crack at real extreme sports.


----------



## ekipkcorb (May 16, 2011)

it's time like these i'm ashamed to be part of the interweb


----------



## Bradchip (May 16, 2011)

Here's a place more people should try planking!


----------



## D3pro (May 17, 2011)




----------



## snakeluvver (May 17, 2011)

For all those people acting all high and mighty and saying "Ooooh its lame and stupid" well yeah thats the point. Its just about messing around, jeez lighten up a little?


----------



## NotoriouS (May 17, 2011)

I plank all the time.... in bed at night


----------



## saximus (May 17, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Its just about messing around, jeez lighten up a little?


 Except when people die from it.

I love it. I hope more people do it on seventh storey balconies or in Bradchip's suggestion. The human race needs a good natural selection method since we aren't being hunted by wild animals any more


----------



## kawasakirider (May 17, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> For all those people acting all high and mighty and saying "Ooooh its lame and stupid" well yeah thats the point. Its just about messing around, jeez lighten up a little?


 
But it's not funny. It's boring as hell. It's someone laying face down in an odd spot, how can you seriously get a rise out of it?

Lemmings....


----------



## Elapidae1 (May 17, 2011)

pythrulz said:


> How many more people will die from stupidity?



One could argue that keeping Elapids, motorsports, skydiving, martial arts, etc etc are stupid because they all have an inherent risk of serious injury or death.


----------



## CamdeJong (May 17, 2011)

steve1 said:


> One could argue that keeping Elapids, motorsports, skydiving, martial arts, etc etc are stupid because they all have an inherent risk of serious injury or death.



But they arise from an interest of passion, are potentially useful and have educational and/or entertainment value. As compared to "look at me, I laid on something!"


----------



## swan91 (May 17, 2011)

the most deadly animal in the world is the......










HORSE!!!! duh duh duuummmmmmm my sister wants to plank on her horse..


----------



## kawasakirider (May 17, 2011)

Lots of things are dangerous. Doesn't make it interesting to watch. That's half the point of extreme sports, there's an element of danger, and skill that the average person can't develop. Planking is just boring, even if you do it in precarious positions.


----------



## Elapidae1 (May 17, 2011)

Yeah, but for some reason that I can't explain I find the activity appealing and have enjoyed looking at planking pics, so it obviously has some entertainment value, even if only for the easily amused like me, LOL


----------



## kawasakirider (May 17, 2011)

Meh... I'd rather watch a supercross race, or the x games.

Have fun lying down like speds :/


----------



## richoman_3 (May 17, 2011)

its what us teens do, we dont expect adults to understand


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 17, 2011)

Lol no it's what people with nothing to do fill their time do. 
Or people who are just sheep. 
Being a teen or young has nothing to do with it. 
Age is the biggest cope out since the insane claim in law!

Plus your barely a teenager.


----------



## SouthernKnights (May 17, 2011)

After a big planking session i need a glass of oj and a cigarette. 

Hang on... I read it wrong. sorry. Mum always said too much planking would send me blind. Bummer


----------



## snakeluvver (May 17, 2011)

saximus said:


> Except when people die from it.


 
Sigh. So planking on a chair is awful and dangerous huh? Anything is dangerous if your drunk and stupid! 

They said that anyone caught planking at school will be in trouble cos its soooo dangerous even if you do it on the ground... oh dear


----------



## saximus (May 17, 2011)

I love the "sigh" like we are all stupid for disagreeing with you. One day maybe you'll understand


----------



## snakeluvver (May 17, 2011)

saximus said:


> I love the "sigh" like we are all stupid for disagreeing with you. One day maybe you'll understand


 
I'm just saying I dont see the huge deal. Driving is dangerous. Playing rugby is dangerous. Swimming in the sea is dangerous. All these things are things many of us do every day and many people have died from or been seriously injured. 

And I can sigh as much as I like thank you very much


----------



## kawasakirider (May 17, 2011)

Where I'm coming from has nothing to do with the danger of it. It's BEYOND lame, and it's something stupid that idiots everywhere are doing because other people are doing it. Like I said before... Lemmings.


----------



## marcmarc (May 17, 2011)

I have never done it in my whole life ever, woops sorry I misread..........


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 17, 2011)

Agreed I don't see how a one in x>10000 death, sample makes it dangerous. 
The reason they don't want you to do it is because it's retarded and you go to school to learn not act like a fool and hang with friends contrary to belief.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 17, 2011)

marcmarc said:


> I have never done it in my whole life ever, woops sorry I misread..........


 
Ok I dont get that maybe I'll come back to this thread in a few years and I'll get it :lol:



Jannico said:


> Agreed I don't see how a one in x>10000 death, sample makes it dangerous.
> The reason they don't want you to do it is because it's retarded and you go to school to learn not *act like a fool and hang with friends contrary to belief.*


 
Huh, then what have I been doing for the past 8 years of my life :lol: C'mon jannico its only been a couple of years since you left school, I'm sure you acted like a fool 
They said they didnt want us doing it cos someone died, I guess theyre really paranoid about the insurance issues.


----------



## saximus (May 17, 2011)

It's dangerous because the nature of it means people are going to try it in more and more retarded places not only because one person died



snakeluvver said:


> And I can sigh as much as I like thank you very much


 Not when it aim is to belittle something someone else said. Especially when that someone is me


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 17, 2011)

Gah, they're trying to stop the source. 
Like everything it would become a competition and in the end you'd be planking on power lines or train tracks, something retarded like that.


----------



## girdheinz (May 17, 2011)

The only "FUN" it is for anyone is the notoriety and the attention they receive for doing it. Sure you will get the original "plankers" who use what brain they have to do one that is funny. Then you will get the risk takers who keep trying to outdo each other until someone dies in the act.

Maybe i'm just old but it's just society today. Men using hair straighteners, holes in their ears big enough to drive a bus through and wearing some sort of slip on white shoes my grandma use to wear to lawn bowls.


----------



## saximus (May 17, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Gah, they're trying to stop the source.
> Like everything it would become a competition and in the end you'd be planking on power lines or train tracks, something retarded like that.


 Exactly. 

SL you don't generally appreciate this sort of decision till you get old and boring. For now it just looks like they are trying to stop you having fun but there are reasons behind some decisions other than "let's stop them having a good time during school"


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 17, 2011)

I like the shirts with "bang" or "Splat" on them worn by 40 year old men


----------



## zack13 (May 17, 2011)

To everyone calling these people sheep lemmings idiots etc grow up. I personally don't find it amusing but if someone else does let them. It is clearly a sense of humor you nor I get but that doesn't make it less significant to them. Your ignorance and conceitedness is astounding. The best part is you won't see the irony in telling them to grow up in a childish manner.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 17, 2011)

zack13 said:


> To everyone calling these people sheep lemmings idiots etc grow up. I personally don't find it amusing but if someone else does let them. It is clearly a sense of humor you nor I get but that doesn't make it less significant to them. Your ignorance and conceitedness is astounding. The best part is you won't see the irony in telling them to grow up in a childish manner.


 
You can not honestly say that this isn't a craze fuelled by people jumping on the bandwagon with their mates.... It is an instance of people acting like sheep, and the way in which I condemned it wasn't childish at all, certainly not anywhere near as childish/ridiculous as the act itself.

Plus, there's nothing wrong with being childish, this isn't childish, it's boring and stupid.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 17, 2011)

Is it just me or is there something ridiculous about arguing over something as ridiculous as planking.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 17, 2011)

Nah we need to start a facebook group. Then it's ridiculous


----------



## kawasakirider (May 17, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Is it just me or is there something ridiculous about arguing over something as ridiculous as planking.


 
Can't argue with that.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 17, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Nah we need to start a facebook group. Then it's ridiculous


 Sad thing is there probably already is one


----------



## richoman_3 (May 17, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Nah we need to start a facebook group. Then it's ridiculous


 
Planking Australia - Wall | Facebook
120,000 people too late :lol:


----------



## saximus (May 17, 2011)

He means we need a facebook group for the people who don't like it


----------



## Asharee133 (May 17, 2011)

saximus said:


> He means we need a facebook group for the people who don't like it


 there is one. LOL


----------



## saximus (May 17, 2011)

This is taken directly from Facebook. The person is a member on here on here so if he's not still suspended I hope he doesn't mind me writing it. I think it perfectly explains what some of us were trying to explain"
"ok, oi at midnight i wanna climb the ****ucky bucket and plankl on it yea? do it with me"


----------



## richoman_3 (May 17, 2011)

sweeet, love to see pics
who saw sam newmans one !


----------



## Elapidae1 (May 17, 2011)

I draw the line at planking with the Colonel


----------



## XKiller (May 17, 2011)

I find planking incredablely lame and stupid, BUT... its pretty funny some of the things people are doing, as for the guy who died obviously it was hes fault and shouldent have done it but its to late now.. i just cant beleve i read this whole thread running circles.


----------



## marcmarc (May 17, 2011)

marcmarc said:


> I have never done it in my whole life ever, woops sorry I misread..........


 
Replace the "P+L" with a "W"


----------



## richoman_3 (May 17, 2011)

marcmarc said:


> Replace the "P+L" with a "W"


 
thats actually not even funny


----------



## kawasakirider (May 17, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> thats actually not even funny


 
It was much funnier than planking.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 17, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> It was much funnier than planking.



not bad, not bad


----------



## kawasakirider (May 17, 2011)

lol


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 17, 2011)

marcmarc said:


> Replace the "P+L" with a "W"


Thank god that's not a public craze:shock:


----------



## richoman_3 (May 17, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Thank god that's not a public craze:shock:


 
we can start it if you want ?


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 17, 2011)

No, no, it's all good


----------



## kawasakirider (May 17, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> we can start it if you want ?


 
Pretty sure it's already a fetish.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 18, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> we can start it if you want ?


 
Yeah I'm up for that. I mean, my school has to approve of that, why wouldnt they :?


----------



## Tinky (May 18, 2011)

*Dragon Warning*

Had to take my bearded dragon outside and give him a good talking too after I caught him planking. . . . . 








Silly dangerous activity. . . .


----------



## Bradchip (May 20, 2011)

Seems the buzzword of the week is 'planking'.

Just saw on news.com.au that a whole bunch of people affiliated with Woolworths have gotten the sack because they were caught planking...or at least stupid enough to have their pics taken and then shared it on farcebook. My only problem with that is...images like these can EASILY be photoshopped. I've already had facebook 'friends' (I use the term loosely) photoshopping planking pics in super retarded places. 

For anyone physically caught planking, I don't think mandatory sterilisation is out of line. The gene pool is infected enough. 

The world is beginning to resemble the movie 'Idiocracy' :/


----------



## SamNabz (May 20, 2011)

Bradchip said:


> The world is beginning to resemble the movie 'Idiocracy' :/



Lmfao, so true Brad.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 20, 2011)

planking so gay


----------



## slim6y (May 20, 2011)

xMattybx said:


> planking so gay


 
Only if you plank with someone of the same sex.


----------



## KingSirloin (May 20, 2011)

I'm 40 and I've never seen or heard of this before. I feel immensly satisfied!

They say the surest sign there is intelligent life out there, is that they havn't tried to contact us yet...........not hard to understand why.


----------



## chase77 (May 20, 2011)

this is what i think of planking


----------



## saximus (May 20, 2011)

LOL! Is that a Google easter egg or did you just do it yourself?


----------



## kawasakirider (May 20, 2011)

kingsirloin said:


> i'm 40 and i've never seen or heard of this before. I feel immensly satisfied!
> 
> They say the surest sign there is intelligent life out there, is that they havn't tried to contact us yet...........not hard to understand why.



qft


----------



## chase77 (May 20, 2011)

saximus said:


> LOL! Is that a Google easter egg or did you just do it yourself?



not mine, pulled it off facebook


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 20, 2011)

haha we had the dep principal have a yakka to us today about planking and OH&S and some oter **** in year meeting...i didnt isten much cause everytime he turned our way all i could do was laugh at him.

Harry


----------



## Mighty_Moose (May 20, 2011)

HOM3L3SS said:


> haha we had the dep principal have a yakka to us today about planking and OH&S and some oter **** in year meeting...i didnt isten much cause everytime he turned our way all i could do was laugh at him.
> 
> Harry



We had an assembly about it because a kid at our school, planked, and failed... Ambos came and picked him up.


----------



## camspeed (May 20, 2011)

After years of reading this forum I always thought this place was full of f-wits and school kids. This thread is proof of that


----------



## kawasakirider (May 20, 2011)

camspeed said:


> After years of reading this forum I always thought this place was full of f-wits and school kids. This thread is proof of that


 
The forum is only a minority, it's a large portion of the population getting involved with this crap, now _that _is worrying -.-


----------



## slim6y (May 21, 2011)

There is nothing worse than being a failed planker....

Imagine if Michael Hutchence had discovered planking... His obituary wouldn't have needed to be changed much if he died that way....


----------



## lizardloco (May 21, 2011)

I heard that 2 kids were suspended for planking!


----------



## snakeluvver (May 21, 2011)

camspeed said:


> After years of reading this forum I always thought this place was full of f-wits and school kids. This thread is proof of that


 
After years of reading this forum I always thought this place was full of sensible old (even though your only 27) boring fun-killers. Maybe its stupid, what does it matter? I think tatoos are stupid, as well as hunting, but I know many people on here like those things. Its called an opinion.


----------



## chase77 (May 21, 2011)

Maybe it's time to close down this thread. Remember, if you argue with morons, they'll drag you down to their level, and beat you with experience.

Chase


----------



## LullabyLizard (May 21, 2011)

Hey, who cares if a couple of people die from this craze? If they're stupid enough to do it in dangerous places, then they don't deserve to be in the gene pool... Natural selection people!


----------



## 87batesy (May 21, 2011)

omg this is awesome [video=youtube;rObgXiQEV8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rObgXiQEV8g[/video]


----------



## DanSnow (May 21, 2011)

I took this a few months ago 

http://hphotos-snc6.fbcdn.net/242836_123700867709007_100002072820264_205606_186680_o.jpg,%20http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=122922217786872&set=a.104034849675609.8578.100002072820264&type=1&theater


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (May 21, 2011)

lol saw a news artical on teapoting hahaha some teachers come up with it in responcse to the planking craze


----------



## KingSirloin (May 22, 2011)

LullabyLizard said:


> Hey, who cares if a couple of people die from this craze? If they're stupid enough to do it in dangerous places, then they don't deserve to be in the gene pool... Natural selection people!


 
Totally agree. The real problem though is the ones that don't die, and continue to breed.


----------



## Travisty (May 22, 2011)

loonytoon said:


> lol saw a news artical on teapoting hahaha some teachers come up with it in responcse to the planking craze



I saw an article about it too and there was a girl teapotting on top a horse.


----------



## cactus2u (May 22, 2011)

This planking craze is getting way out of hand. The old lady next door has been laying face down on her lawn for 3 days now.........


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 22, 2011)

KingSirloin said:


> I'm 40 and I've never seen or heard of this before. I feel immensly satisfied!
> 
> They say the surest sign there is intelligent life out there, is that they havn't tried to contact us yet...........not hard to understand why.



hahahahhaha i totally agree why


----------



## AshMan (May 22, 2011)

cactus2u said:


> This planking craze is getting way out of hand. The old lady next door has been laying face down on her lawn for 3 days now.........



BAHAHAHA. Lol, that made getting up this morning seem a little more worth-while


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 22, 2011)

planking? i don't get it. what's the point of it. Many people put their lives at risk for something as stupid as 'planking' someone has died and others were put in hospital. I just think things like this shouldn't be placed all over the news. Young kids (who are immature) will see this and try and out do each other..it's pretty dangerous


----------



## cactus2u (May 22, 2011)

AshMan said:


> BAHAHAHA. Lol, that made getting up this morning seem a little more worth-while



yeah made me laugh in spite of myself when the wife read the sms out . We have a nearly 20 yr old son living down in Brizzy who is into it somewhat & his 18yr old younger brother thinks he's an idiot. 
Stupidity to the max Still it may stop the youth of today from there other past time tagging.Little things amuse small minds they say.


----------



## Dragons_Lair (May 22, 2011)

With all this talk of planking at the moment I thought of a few new shows I could pitch to the tv networks. "So you think you can plank" "Planking with the stars" "Australias got plankers" Man, i'm gonna be rich...


----------



## sd1981 (May 22, 2011)

I have looked into the origins of this Phenomenon known as PLANKING & discovered that it originated in 2001 by a guy by the name of Anthony Mundine. Here is a crowd favourite in Australia known as the Pugilist Plank.... Mundine the Original ****er.... I mean Planker!!!!!!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 23, 2011)

I reckon it is the most stuipidest idea ever - how can you even call it a 'sport' when your lying down , LOL.


----------



## redlittlejim (May 23, 2011)

Luge is a sport lying down


----------



## ianinoz (May 24, 2011)

Planking is stupid IMO.



Dragons_Lair said:


> With all this talk of planking at the moment I thought of a few new shows I could pitch to the tv networks. "So you think you can plank" "Planking with the stars" "Australias got plankers" Man, i'm gonna be rich...


 
Please don't give them ideas for new idiotic reality TV or game shows. There is already way too much of that brain dead garbage aired already.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 24, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Planking is stupid IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't give them ideas for new idiotic reality TV or game shows. There is already way too much of that brain dead garbage aired already.


 
i think its a great idea !


----------



## Pinoy (May 24, 2011)

I think some of the shots I've seen are pretty funny and I understand that others don't see the point. 
What I don't understand is how people can be so against it and pretty much look down at others that do like it.

Everyone does something that other people don't like. I wonder how many people think keeping snakes is stupid and dangerous, yet nearly everyone on here does and wouldn't like hearing other people say they're stupid for doing it and should get bitten and die. 

To me it'd be like saying all smokers are stupid and if they died doing it, it would do the gene pool a favor.

I think some of the comments are a bit harsh.

Just my opinion.


----------



## NotoriouS (May 24, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> I think some of the shots I've seen are pretty funny and I understand that others don't see the point.
> What I don't understand is how people can be so against it and pretty much look down at others that do like it.
> 
> Everyone does something that other people don't like. I wonder how many people think keeping snakes is stupid and dangerous, yet nearly everyone on here does and wouldn't like hearing other people say they're stupid for doing it and should get bitten and die.
> ...



Spot on


----------



## timantula (May 24, 2011)

planking is just for those who are gay and have no life......


----------



## Pinoy (May 24, 2011)

I have a few mates that have snuck in a quick plank pic while travelling the world, another person in particular that I know of is an educated, high end surgeon. He thinks it's pretty funny too. 
I don't think these people have no life, nor are they gay. I would dare say they have a more exciting life than you. 
Just sayin


----------



## Boidae (May 24, 2011)

This whole 'planking' craze is just embarrassing,
I find it sad that grown men are amused by this stupid and meaningless fad.


----------



## Sean51 (May 24, 2011)

im gonna get shot down by everyone on here for posting this but oh well i was having a bit of fun


----------



## Pinoy (May 24, 2011)

That's the spirit 

Extra points for the snake in the pic lol.


----------



## slim6y (May 25, 2011)

timantula said:


> planking is just for those who are gay and have no life......


 
Only if you plank with someone of the same sex.... I'm pretty sure I've seen plenty of heterosexual plankers out there... You could be a closet planker by the sounds of things.


----------



## timantula (May 25, 2011)

[


----------



## longqi (May 25, 2011)

We thought they were both planking
BUT



The next day she was missing and Luna had a mysterious bulge


----------



## Pinoy (May 25, 2011)

longqi said:


> We thought they were both planking
> BUT
> 
> 
> ...





I think you have the best job ever! You get to keep whatever reptiles you like, you live in Bali and get to take pics of pretty girls! 

Where do I apply  lol


----------



## GrantD (May 25, 2011)

As Doug Stanhope said (paraphrased).. The older generations always said of the younger generations - they are crazy, they are too noisy, their music is too loud! My generation will be the first in history to lament that this generation are lame...dull and boring... planking.. so 2004


----------



## Bradchip (May 27, 2011)

My workplace has said in no uncertain terms, that planking is unacceptable, and anybody caught doing it where it can be affiliated with the company will suffer harsh consequences. 

Fair enough I reckon...especially when OH&S comes into it. 

I just wish my photoshop skills were up to scratch and then I could get some of my dopey workmates in trouble


----------



## longqi (May 27, 2011)

I saw a guy planking really brilliantly today
Never moved a muscle
Perfectly straight without a single twitch





Then I saw the hearse arrive


----------



## tsbjd (May 27, 2011)

This planking craze is really taking off - the old lady next door has been laying face down on the front lawn for three days now.

(sorry if done before)


----------



## Gecksta (May 27, 2011)

planking was just banned at my school


----------



## motman440 (May 27, 2011)

Planking Australia - plank photos - Australian Planking Community - What is planking?

Amused me for hours

almost more than texts from last night


----------



## dangles (May 27, 2011)

OH&S has stepped in at work regarding this as well. It's ok to plank on the floor but nowhere else. Meanwhile during this brief a fellow employee was planking on a work trolley


----------



## snakeluvver (May 27, 2011)

longqi said:


> We thought they were both planking
> BUT
> 
> 
> ...


 
Is luna the girl or the snake :lol:


----------



## damian83 (May 28, 2011)

damian83 said:


> i have a mate who planks everywhere, pubs on the bars, on the pitch or the roof they were doing up, double planking on the spare parts shelfs when the boss wasnt looking and out in the car yard on the top of a patrol, over the back of a ute camping at rover park, tenterfield on bars, and stools you name it





here is some of the pics i found























snakeluvver said:


> Is luna the girl or the snake :lol:


 

would be the snake by the 'bulge' im guessing


----------



## DHoffmann (May 28, 2011)

I tolerated it when it first hit the news, didn't care too much either way what was happening.

Until someone decided to plank on the road in front of me at 2am just a couple nights ago. I managed to stop, but the person behind me didn't have quite the same reactions, swerved to avoid me and was involved in an accident with another car. If I had not been the first person to come across them, if someone had been driving drunk or fatigued, their reactions may have been inadequately slow and a far more severe accident may have occurred. 
She was taken away by the police for public intoxication and public endangerment or something to that effect. Thankfully the man involved in the accident was ok and the cars involved were not heavily damaged.
She was 3 years older than I am, and I find that to be an absolutely horrifying thing to think I'm growing up in a generation where "fun" voluntary suicide has become a fad.


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 28, 2011)

I have one too 






But really, I don't get this plankin at all.


----------



## Pinoy (May 28, 2011)

DHoffmann said:


> I tolerated it when it first hit the news, didn't care too much either way what was happening.
> 
> Until someone decided to plank on the road in front of me at 2am just a couple nights ago. I managed to stop, but the person behind me didn't have quite the same reactions, swerved to avoid me and was involved in an accident with another car. If I had not been the first person to come across them, if someone had been driving drunk or fatigued, their reactions may have been inadequately slow and a far more severe accident may have occurred.
> She was taken away by the police for public intoxication and public endangerment or something to that effect. Thankfully the man involved in the accident was ok and the cars involved were not heavily damaged.
> She was 3 years older than I am, and I find that to be an absolutely horrifying thing to think I'm growing up in a generation where "fun" voluntary suicide has become a fad.


 

Like anything, when alcohol is involved, it becomes dangerous and a stupid idea but people still drink for some reason?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 28, 2011)

Atrax1207 said:


> I have one too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol I caught one of my Pink Tongues like that today, wish I got the camera


----------



## SouthernKnights (May 28, 2011)

I still think it is silly yet i still check this thread every day..hmmm.. simple things etc etc


----------



## Jewly (May 29, 2011)

*Puppy Planking*

Even the dogs are getting in on the act.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;H-TxPAzd6FE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-TxPAzd6FE[/video]


----------



## Darlyn (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmmm.....

If it's not clear she is lying on a 4.5 metre croc


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 11, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> View attachment 205044
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....


 
Hahaha! double planking...


----------

